# Links no longer show the page title?



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 30, 2008)

just noticed this in a thread i posted...any chance of getting this changed back so that the page titles replace the URL automatically?


----------



## Alex (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll look into that shortly.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex (Oct 2, 2008)

Fixed.


----------

